# Which is the fish of choice to eat?....Sand Bass or Crappie?... Please sound out!!!!



## sts1972 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a friend that fries up very good Sand Bass, It's very good.... but I've always heard that Crappie was the best fish to have a fish fry with....I'd just like to hear your inputs.....As fishing guys what would you prefer?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Tough choice, but I've got to give the nod to crappie for a fish fry. 
I'm partial to the Stripers though. For them frying is too severe...I'll take them blackened, poached, baked or grilled.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Crappie is hard to beat in all fish, salt and fresh.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

johnmyjohn said:


> Crappie is hard to beat in all fish, salt and fresh.


X2!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

*Crappie.....*


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

I prefer a barely legal flathead against all comers.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Crappie!


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

johnmyjohn said:


> Crappie is hard to beat in all fish, salt and fresh.


I agree.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

In my opinion they are both great depending on how they are cleaned and cooked. But crappie are a little tougher to come by.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

freshwater-crappie
saltwater-flounder


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Crappie are the king of southern fresh water table fish.
Walleye are the northern favorite.
White bass are fun to catch but way down the food chain as far as I am concerned. My old calico cat does like them much.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Crappie.....Whites are what has been referred to as, "Company fish". However, we also like fried whites and baked stripers.


----------



## beto1 (Apr 26, 2010)

sand bass cleaned right is good but there is no comparison to crappie


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Lone Eagle said:


> Crappie.....Whites are what has been referred to as, "Company fish". However, we also like fried whites and baked stripers.


 X2


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Crappie!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

No contest. Crappie.
RT


----------



## srshafer (Dec 22, 2006)

Crappie beats all finned competitors!!!!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

I will be the exception to the rule my family loves white bass. but they sure wont turn down crappie either...


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

Crappie is better than just about any fish that swims (salmon sashimi is tops for me). 

For frying and putting between two pieces of bread or dipping in tartar, crappie is the king.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Crappie 1st followed by the Sand Bass! mmmmmm!!!!!!!!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Crappie is one of the very few fishes i'll actually eat.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Troll.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Crappie! What's a sand bass? Seriously never had one that I know of.


----------



## bayou vista (Jun 28, 2008)

crappie fresh , flounder salt


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> Crappie! What's a sand bass? Seriously never had one that I know of.


Sand Bass is a White Bass.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> No contest. Crappie.
> RT


 X2


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> No contest. Crappie.
> RT


X3


----------



## dannyt (Jul 15, 2010)

crappie for sure!!!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Can't beat crappie !! Mmmmmmm !!!!


----------



## Takem (Jul 9, 2010)

Crappie. fo sur!


----------



## madhatter1256 (Feb 24, 2007)

crappie


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

Crappie fried is my fav fried

Stripers on the half shell cooked out on the grill


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

9121SS said:


> X3


Crappie x4 . . . wg


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I have to vote for crappie as well for the taste alone. But I sure wish crappie had the texture of white bass. I like the meat a little firmer. 

I've set plates of fried crappie and white bass side by side and truth is, they both will get devoured!


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Crappie in my book, by far


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Crappie x4


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay, all you people who like white bass better, that's more crappie for me.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I already mentioned Crappie, but two close runners are yellow perch in the Great Lakes, and Halibut from Alaska. In fact I think Halibut may edge crappie out, but its pretty hard work to catch and expensive to buy. 

Think fishing 200 feet deep, 6 knot current, 6 lb weight in 6 foot seas. You have a what seems to be a 1/4 mile of line out. Get it down, jerk the rod and then reel in for 15 minutes to get a dogfish off the hook. Then once in a great while you get to pull in a 4X8 sheet of plywood in that current. Its not fishing, it is a working meat haul. Which is why my DW likes me to do it so much I suppose.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Crappie is King.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Preferred fish*

:brew:

Amen brother freshwater crappie ,saltwater flounder .


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Crappie, between the two choices....but...*

My absolute favorite fresh water fish is a big ole brim. Scale him, slice down both sides of the dorsal and anal fins and pull out with your thumb and knife, and you get the fins with all the little "pin" bones. All that is left is meat and backbone. A little firmer than crappie, and delicate flavor!!

PS after slicing down both sides pretty deep, you need to make a pretty deep cut at the rear of both fins to get them started.

Later
R3F


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

If you don't like to experience the different flavors of different fish then crappie would be king. Very little if any "fishy" flavor and a very tender almost mushy meat. Whites or sand bass have a meatier texture with more game flavor to it. If you leave the red meat on it is even gamier than without. 

For me I like the fish taste in general so there is no which is better answer for me. They all have their own flavor and so far I have not had one species I have not liked the taste of.


----------



## Aggie_Snowman'04 (Oct 15, 2008)

Crappie all the way!

Sliced very thin, cornmeal based batter and fried...YUUUUUMMMM!!!!


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

Never had Crappie so Walleye for me, and flounder in salt.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

We eat everything from bream to catfish up to striper. My family likes sand bass the best for a fish fry. But I agitate and drain it several times, and usually soak it overnight in slightly salty water. I also trim out most of the red meat. They think crappie is too soft. My favorite fried fish meal is a small catfish, on the bone.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Crappie


----------



## Hook 'Em!!! (Jun 2, 2009)

White bass seem a little fishy unless you soak them in lemon juice and baking soda mixed into a little water before cooking them. Crappie, straight off the bone, is delicious.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

came from WI and we also had a white bass run on the wolf river - fantastic fishing, but not as big of fish as down here. another way to try them is to smoke them - the meat if firm enough to take it and it is excellent we cut all the red out so no fishy taste. both crappie and wb are great for frying. we miss our walleye - that's some good stuff also. salt water = flounder all the way


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

YELLOW CAT #1... But I love to eat most all game fish whenever we can


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

Crappie, Catfish, Striper, White, in that order is my preference.


----------



## lettuce $ (Jul 10, 2010)

crappie # 1


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

Always been crappie but after the white bass we fried up last Sunday at the lake its a tough choice. I'll take a bream over anything though.


----------

